

Show HN: Play Bejeweled with pics of your Facebook friends - nate
http://cityposh.com/contests/51/beawesomed/index?uid=vu8KDhLC

======
nate
Curious what you guys thought of this. The link shows what it's like with my
friends, but if you click the "Customize" link in the popup you can use your
own Facebook friends. Seemed like a lot of games just give a tiny integration
with Facebook profile pics into games like Restaurant City. Thought we could
increase that just a bit.

